# Any foster carers about???



## helloeveryone

Just wondered if there was any foster carers about, my last placement left me two weeks ago, and I am currently waiting for another one to keep me busy.
I hate the waiting part, the phone rings and you jump to the phone in hope, but it's normally my mum LOL.
anyone about who knows how I feel, waiting and waiting for a call that might not come for days weeks or months.??

sorry having a down moment, as I love my job, it is so rewarding, knowing I am helping the babies grow and thrive, and helping the birth mums learn how to be better parents. 
Bored waiting, anyone welcome to chat to me xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi there, I'm just now going through licensing to become a foster parent. Our first home study is tomorrow! We'll be fostering babies/toddlers under age 4, though I'd like to focus mostly on babies under 1.


----------



## helloeveryone

gardenofedens said:


> Hi there, I'm just now going through licensing to become a foster parent. Our first home study is tomorrow! We'll be fostering babies/toddlers under age 4, though I'd like to focus mostly on babies under 1.

Hi lovely to hear from you, 
How did your first home study go???

I can still remember mine well, I really wanted to foster and I had done so much reading about it online, so it was lovely to find out they seemed to like us, and that there was a chance we could foster..xxx


----------



## DaTucker

I'm only on my first placement and that happened before our final paperwork was even finished so Idk about the waiting yet lol. I hope you get another placement soon!


----------



## TTC First

I am also a foster parent. We typically take newborns. We have had our current placement for 20 months. This is an age we have little experience with. We are just waiting for an adoptive family to be found.


----------



## helloeveryone

Lovely to have some more foster carers to talk to..

We are still waiting, there is also quite a lot of carers waiting,and some been empty for a few months or more...

Just want to help in anyway we can....


----------



## DaTucker

Wow, the foster parents in our area very rarely have empty spots open. There is a huge shortage here! A lot of kids have been sleeping in police stations, hotels, the cps offices. It's very sad.


----------



## TTC First

Our area also, they are always looking for homes. Apparently teens and infants they can't get enough of. It's seasonal though. I have been fostering for almost 4 years, only been empty for a couple weeks. We take infants, mostly get newborns. Our current placement has been with us almost 2 years...way longer than we are used to.

Are there any rules as to how long kids can stay in care in your area? Here they say that infants (I forget what age) SHOULD only stay 1 year before being placed for adoption. They typically allow parents longer than 1 year to work on getting their kids back. I am not sure if there is a restriction for older kids.


----------



## helloeveryone

I am still waiting for another placement!!
So fed up with waiting it has been months now, everyone says to be patient...:dohh:
Anyone other foster carer about who know how I feel?? 
The phone rings at every call I hope it's a call, I carry my phone around with me everywhere.
But yet I still get no calls..scared to go on holiday in case I miss a call..
Can't afford Christmas because I have had no money coming in for months now. ( but I am not aloud to moan about having no money as people think we are fostering for the money, but I am 100% NOT)...
I love looking after children/ babies...fostering is going to be my job for life, BUT I HATE WAITING !!

Right moan over, that feels better...


----------



## TTC First

wow...helloeveryone...That's a long wait.

I know that there was a time quite some time ago that our agency had a lot of open beds, then they went to having a shortage. People here were also waiting for months with empty beds. I know exactly how you feel every time that phone rings.

The placement that we have right now we have had for 22 months. We had another little one during the time we had this little one, he came before her. I just looked back to see how long its been since we were empty. We have not been empty since August 2014. Holy! 

I don't even remember what it's like to get a new placement anymore. It will be interesting because once this placement leaves we will be changing agencies.


----------



## FosterMommy

I'm applying to be a foster parent soon, I joined this site to meet others! I'd love to hear an update :)


----------



## Titi

Hi~ 
My dh and I just started the process either to foster or adopt. We are starting our PRIDE classes in January-they don't really have anything starting here until then due to holidays. My husband is 54 and has one 21 year old college student DD living with us. I am 42 and was not able to have children. We want to help children in need and I would love to also be a mummy. We signed up originally to adopt, expecting to adopt an older child from foster care in our system here. But they kept mixing up paperwork and putting us down as foster parents. After the 3rd mix up we are going to be open minded and see what happens. Currently we are signed with the foster license people to start the classes and they say if we still want to adopt when the classes are done they will just switch us to homestudy with another agency.


----------



## helloeveryone

I can't believe it was over a year ago that I wrote this post..
Anyway a lot has happened since...
I am still fostering and loving it.. I have a 2 year old girl and a 7 month boy, who are sliblings. .
And I have had them both for 7 months... things at going well with them, and have fitted in well to our big family..
Anyone who is thinking of being a foster carer it is hard work but the good days make up for the hard days...


----------



## Titi

helloeveryone said:


> I can't believe it was over a year ago that I wrote this post..
> Anyway a lot has happened since...
> I am still fostering and loving it.. I have a 2 year old girl and a 7 month boy, who are sliblings. .
> And I have had them both for 7 months... things at going well with them, and have fitted in well to our big family..
> Anyone who is thinking of being a foster carer it is hard work but the good days make up for the hard days...

Id love to hear more, there is so little going on in these boards!


----------



## Dinoslass

Hello!

I am a foster mum as well. We have two long term placements. (Girl of 5 and boy of 3) and also do crisis.
Besides we also have three adoptive children, adults now..

It is nice to hear of other foster parents.


----------

